
Empathic Futures – Exploring human-machine relationship - monika-bansal
http://www.empathicfutures.com
======
basicplus2
"The rapid emergence of intelligent systems is fundamentally changing our
society.

Empathic Futures is a research experiment by FELD studio for digital crafts
and Volkswagen Group Future Center Europe that explores the relationship
between artificial intelligence and human behaviour to develop ‘Empathic
Intelligence’."

This really is a load of nonsense.

Until machines developed self awareness there can be no 'intelligence' and
humans cannot develop a relationship with a machine, as any relationship would
be a fantasy in the mind of the human until a machine develops self awareness.

